# Hymer B584 Price



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Seen a 2004 example with 13000 miles on the clock in a private sale for £26995. Is this a reasonable amount? Haven't seen it "in the flesh" yet, as a longish journey would be involved. However it appears to be in excellent condition.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

going by what we paid for our 2000 w reg from a dealer i would say that is a pretty good price , all depends on condition tho at the end of the day...good luck..


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I paid around that just over 2 years ago for our w reg 584 from a dealer.

As jonnyro said have a good look around, under, over, in, out, on, up. Push prod, lift, slide, open, close. Switch on, switch off etc etc etc at least twice and go with the idea you ARE going to find something wrong with it.

Better still, take a few people with you and have a competition to try and find the most faults.

Take your time and don't jump in feet first.

Good luck.

Johnny f


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Seems like a fair price to me as well, I bought my W reg 584 privately.

Ditto all the sound advice above. The first time I lit my boiler after I bought the van it exploded (the boiler that is) and ruined a trip to France. Not cheap to fix, so, check everything works.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*hymer 584*

hi ,everone iai am just reading some of your reports.we are hoping to change from our luna to a hymer ,saw a nice 584 at shepton.we feel it will give us more space than our present van.has any one got any more hints or tips on what to look.regards lins


----------

